# 2Cool Beach Gathering - 10/24 - Sam's Beach



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OK, everyone...it's that time. The weather's cooling off, and it's time to hit the beach! How about a beach gathering the weekend of 10/23-10/25? The main gathering would be on saturday, 10/24, but us weekenders will show up on 10/23 and hang out until Sunday the 25th. The weather was perfect for the one last year in late October! What say ye? Who's in? :cheers:

Sam's Beach is the stretch between Access Rd. #5 and Access Rd. #6 in Surfside, a few miles west of SLP. Here is a map link with the arrow pointing at Access Rd. #6. From here you would make a right on the beach (away from the condos) and head down the beach about a mile. You can also enter at Access #5, make a left once on the beach, and head about 1/2 mile or so if you are coming from the Freeport side.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...5234,-95.16175&spn=0.007232,0.006394&t=h&z=17


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I had it on the calendar for the next Saturday, but either way, count us in.

Darlene


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Add 2 more to the total......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I should be able to make it one of the days.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

We'll show.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey catchysumfishy think mama will let you have a kitchen pass for this one?:smile::smile:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll make an appearance on the way to the camp!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*beach*

Sounds like some 2cool fun we will be there


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Look's like I may miss this one, cooking brisket's that weekend. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

B&P is in the haus! Will bring a pit on wheels with a load of pecan. Probably have some stuffed peppers made up to have some finger food. Maybe a little extra sumthin' in the cooler. B&P


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny's gonna be mad...I think that's his cook-off weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I think we will be in the village that weekend so we will be down to say howdy.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> Tiny's gonna be mad...I think that's his cook-off weekend. :biggrin:


 cookoff has been postponed till spring


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> cookoff has been postponed till spring


Ah, guess I shouldn't have quit reading on page 20 something...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I knew you couldn't read


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Marked on the calendar.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I know better than this....I will do my best to make it.....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I thought we had already planned on a Halloween gathering at Sam's Beach??


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> I thought we had already planned on a Halloween gathering at Sam's Beach??


This is it...


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Miss Dixie said:


> I thought we had already planned on a Halloween gathering at Sam's Beach??


I'm going to dress as a bald headed *******.........


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Titus Bass said:


> I'm going to dress as a bald headed *******.........


You did that at the last gathering.:slimer:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm there sir! :cheers:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Had the following weekend marked. May be able to make it down on Sunday but have a cooking class scheduled for that Saturday.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Titus Bass said:


> I'm going to dress as a bald headed *******.........


You can not dress as me. My wife will get confusseddddd. Well never mind that come on down Bro!! LOL Save me from being in trouble I can blame ever thing on you.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Krash said:


> You did that at the last gathering.:slimer:


Or was that me ??? Don't know do you !!!!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

'Tis a pissibolity to drag the family out.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

This will be a first for us, count 2 in. Was in that same spot 09/26/09, caught and released bull reds and a big stingray. The beach is in good condition, no seaweed!!!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's some pic's 09/29/09 Sam's


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Should be a great time. I'll be down Friday evening in the RV, staying through to Sunday. Heck, I might even do a little fishing.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be there.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

ShadMan said:


> Should be a great time. I'll be down Friday evening in the RV, staying through to Sunday. Heck, I might even do a little fishing.


 :fishy:Fish on, I'll bring the rods & holders. Anyone thro U,s or /washers let me know got 'em..


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

im in that makes open day of duck season a lil easier to do. that was gonna be alot of miles that weekend if it was on the 31st as originally planned. dont think ill be staying as late as i did for the one earlier this year, that was a long drive back @ 430 in the morning. all depends on when my new girlfriend gets into town when i make it down for the new date. but ill def will be there. and shad man im still not drinking. just messing with ya bro.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll come down Friday night, but have to leave Sunday early to drive to Dallas. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff,

I'll go over there on Saturday. Will try to stay longer than last time.

Tom


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like fun we'll show up


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*I'll check my kids' baseball/softball schedule*

I might be able to drag the travel trailer down Saturday evening and fire up the generator. The family would love it.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a small generator and 2000 watts of light, some long rods, and a yak. I'm feelin a good pull a comin!:fishy:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I have a small generator and 2000 watts of light, some long rods, and a yak. I'm feelin a good pull a comin!:fishy:


 Flatout, I'll bring my yak so you'll have some company. Starting to make a list of stuf to bring, fiance has'nt camped on the beach. This outa be fun, no curling irons, hot shower, just ruffing it :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Who else is up for it? I need some sand between my toes!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I got some sand in my cl.........truck floor board. :redface: I need to clean it out.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to try and make it down there. Nothing on the calendar so far!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Titus Bass said:


> I'm going to dress as a bald headed *******.........


you mean that's a costume?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> Count me in


OK....Count me out! :work:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> OK....Count me out! :work:


LOL...Good! That means I don't have to bring my "Mom Repellent" :slimer:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Question? Bringing my fiancee to Ruffff camping on the beach. Anyone else bringing wives, significent others, Class "B" dependants, that will be there? Just want her to have a great time. Don't revoke the man card on this 1...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Hey catchysumfishy think mama will let you have a kitchen pass for this one?:smile::smile:


I don't know, sheez gotten used to my kitchun skeeelz ! I'm gunna try but it IS hunting season!


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*Got it on the calendar*

Hey Shaddy,

It's been way too long.....Shawnna and I are looking forward to it!:doowapsta

She made me promise not to pick up any more flares!:fireworks


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Chazz - There will be plenty of significant others there. She'll have a good time. :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

JIM_D said:


> Hey Shaddy,
> 
> It's been way too long.....Shawnna and I are looking forward to it!:doowapsta
> 
> She made me promise not to pick up any more flares!:fireworks


I remember that.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Chazz1007 said:


> Question? Bringing my fiancee to Ruffff camping on the beach. Anyone else bringing wives, significent others, Class "B" dependants, that will be there? Just want her to have a great time. Don't revoke the man card on this 1...


I'm sure my wife will tag along...bring yo woman!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

trodery said:


> I'm sure my wife will tag along...bring yo woman!


I gotta better idea...the Lady Marilyn will come and YOU will stay home.:dance:

Darlene


----------



## fattracker (Jul 16, 2009)

count on 2 more


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=237072

Maybe we should cook chili....


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=237072
> 
> Maybe we should cook chili....


I'm open for options, I have a 24" wok w/ propane burner. Just need to what everyone is Grill'in. I'm bringing the horseshoes and washers for some bragg'in rights. Outa be a hoot. Pm if anyone is overloaded, got the tilt trailer going along now.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*Sounds Gooood!*

I'm bringin' gumbo.

(Not chili)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gumbo sounds good! Mmmm Mmmm. 

Thanks for the sticky, Mont. :cheers:


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Chazz - There will be plenty of significant others there. She'll have a good time. :cheers:


Unless a tropical storm rolls in like that one time you put one of these together. What a sight to see...me and VitaminSea rolling down the beach in our tent. Had a good time though.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

We are going to try and make it.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

The wife says we can come down for a while Saturday.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

The girls and I will be there friday.

james


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am going with the Cajun theme and will be bringing my secret recipe dirty rice. Let's hope for some good weather.


----------



## killer minnow (Nov 6, 2008)

me,wifey and kidos will make it sat


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

B&P is still planning on being there. I will have plenty of pecan and my pit to making a few stuffed japs. My kiddos may be there. They are 10 and 12.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't really know what to bring, but if someones got a pit I can bring something. I take it the big meal will be on Saturday? I plan on being there around 5:00 or so Friday.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Y'all have a blast and hope the weather is awesome for ya!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Y'all have a blast and hope the weather is awesome for ya!


Does that mean that you're not comin', Hillbillie?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Does that mean that you're not comin', Hillbillie?


Possibly!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Possibly!


You should come! And bring momma to keep your behind in line. Otherwise, Ms. Darlene's gonna fixya good!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> You should come! And bring momma to keep your behind in line. Otherwise, *Ms. Darlene's* gonna fixya good!


I'm gunna feed her to thuh fishes and that's what's got me worried!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Does that mean that you're not comin', Hillbillie?


He won't show. He knows I am going to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> He won't show. He knows I am going to be there. :biggrin:


You got it Old Man....:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> You got it Old Man....:cheers:


If you showed up I might even steal a beer from someone and let you have it. Since I don't drink.:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> If you showed up I might even steal a beer from someone and let you have it. Since I don't drink.:biggrin:


Watch out now Bobby it's Whiskey time of the year fer me and if you took somebody's Makers i'm sure that yeller hummer may end up in thuh surf! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Watch out now Bobby it's Whiskey time of the year fer me and if you took somebody's Makers i'm sure that yeller hummer may end up in thuh surf! :biggrin:


Just be sure they get the right one.:biggrin: Remember Txgoddess has one just like it.:slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Just be sure they get the right one.:biggrin: Remember Txgoddess has one just like it.:slimer:


I thought she was getting one of those wraps put on hers with her bidness info. on it?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Gonna try to make it with a couple of my bandits (sons) on Saturday!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Goin' pig huntin' this evening may have some pork for the pit. Hey 'poke, maybe catchy should change his avatar to a crawfish.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Goin' pig huntin' this evening may have some pork for the pit. Hey 'poke, maybe catchy should change his avatar to a crawfish.


Lickme-Lol y'all know it's HUNTING SEASON and besides that i will be traveling down to Houston fer bidness next tuesday then to Alvin to close on my house on the 31st -lot's of traveling in between too-I said i wood TRY!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

ROTFLMAO! Give me a shout and if there's time we can lick some margarita glasses after ya' close. Peace out! B&P


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here is a good one for him. He stirs the pot alot too.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Here is a good one for him. He stirs the pot alot too.


Who ME??? Never!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Yall stop by Avery's on Saturday 10/24 around 4PM for the weigh-in... beer and food can be bought from Avery's in Sea Isle... Hope some of yall will stop by...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just gettin thuh word out again!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Just gettin thuh word out again!


Its a sticky it stays on top all the time. Don't need the ttt.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Had the following weekend marked. May be able to make it down on Sunday but have a cooking class scheduled for that Saturday.


Cooking class has been rescheduled so it look's like Momma & I will be there. We'll be sure to bring something tasty along. :doowapsta :dance:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lickme-Lol y'all know it's HUNTING SEASON and besides that i will be traveling down to Houston fer bidness next tuesday then to Alvin to close on my house on the 31st -lot's of traveling in between too-I said i wood TRY!


Don't feel bad catchy, I would love to go but I have T-Ball all weekend.

I would like to see some pictures though. Man I bet it is a blast. hwell:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Should be some good folks out there!

Goddess... I bought a new ez-up canopy this weekend so when you get there you can put yours next to mine


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anybody planning to bring firewood? I'm going to be down there by early afternoon, so look for my green/silver F250 pulling a Cougar 5th wheel.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Anybody planning to bring firewood? I'm going to be down there by early afternoon, so look for my green/silver F250 pulling a Cougar 5th wheel.


You should still have plenty! I cut down 7 trees at your place.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Fire tends to get rid of it, plus I can't carry any in the back of my truck with a 5th wheel attached.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Fire tends to get rid of it, plus I can't carry any in the back of my truck with a 5th wheel attached.


I've got an idea........we can use some of the wood from the old camp that we're tearing down. I wouldn't recommend roasting hotdogs or marshmellows on it but it'll burn good. All we need is a few trucks to meet us at the dock at the KOA camp in SLP.....3 miles down the road. Waaalaaa!! Two birds with one stone!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Good idea Mike. None of that stuff is treated, so it should be fine to burn. I do worry about the nails in it though.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Good idea Mike. None of that stuff is treated, so it should be fine to burn. I do worry about the nails in it though.


Seawater, sand and shovels before everyone leaves.......problem solved!!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

sad2sm

No wood, no food, only a couple gallons of margaritas.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be trying to get down there on Sat, and have a truck. What time will you be moving the wood from the KOA to the beach?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll PM you my number nightgigger. I'd say we could probably do it around 4pm. We might make a couple of runs and make a pile at the KOA for y'all. Give me a call Saturday when you make it down and I'll have a more concrete answer. - Sandy


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

who's decided on going friday?

james


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Not gunna make it Myself but has anyone heard from Crappieman and TXGODDESS?


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I am still planning on showing up Sat. sometime and making some stuffed japs and other finger foods for grazing on. Looks like we will have some super clear crisp weather. B&P


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

So far on Friday it will definitely be me, a friend I'm bringing with me, FlatOutFishin, a couple others who have not posted at all on this thread so I don't know if they want to be named.  I have also seen a few folks in this thread mention that they would be there on Friday. Monte will probably be there around noon, and I should be there shortly after that. The weather looks like it's going to be perfect! :cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Somebody will have to flip burgers for B&P, dude busted his hand up again! someone hold his pole for him and let him reel in a fish! HAHA just messin with ya bud, hope that hand get's better, i'll have to miss this get together, but hopefully can make one soon


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I might come down there and bum a beer off someone and then stay the night in Shaddy's camper....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Tiny said:


> I might come down there and bum a beer off someone and then stay the night in Shaddy's camper....


Bring the better of the rods we discussed Tiny.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Anybody planning to bring firewood?


Will Pecan and Oak do? Maybe I can spare some.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Will Pecan and Oak do? Maybe I can spare some.


 That might make it through 1 night, if InfamousJ shows up. Dat boy iz a pyromaniac


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Bring the better of the rods we discussed Tiny.


One?? or Two?? Roller Guide or Fuji Eyes??

Just remember I said "Might"... no definate yet...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Tiny said:


> One?? or Two?? Roller Guide or Fuji Eyes??


1 for now and roller.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> 1 for now and roller.


Ok... I only got one of those any ways.. You drive a hard bargain. :spineyes:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Ok... I only got one of those any ways.. You drive a hard bargain. :spineyes:


I'll be there around noon Friday and can only stay until 9:00 am Saturday. Plan on oputting out the big rods. I have a yak and light setup too. Bring some gear and lets get some big pulls!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like a beauty of a weekend. rs


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Will Pecan and Oak do? Maybe I can spare some.


That's what I'm talking about! Bring it on down, Tod... :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Will Pecan and Oak do? Maybe I can spare some.


That's what I'm talking about! Bring it on down, Tod... :cheers:


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*sat: report*

i may try to make it down, i not met most of you, but, i have spoken with alot of you thru this website.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Bring it on down, Tod... :cheers:


Doubtful I will make it down Jeff. Working days this weekend and 0300 comes way to early. Some of it may make it down there though.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Bring it on down, Tod... :cheers:


I will bring some smoke sticks down, or if you are coming down 45, I am right down from the dog track. rs


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

We dropped about 80 pounder yesterday evening. Looks like we be having some pork on the pit also.  B&P


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

So who's showing up Friday? I will be there between noon and 1:00 at the spot you suggested Jeff.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> We dropped about 80 pounder yesterday evening. Looks like we be having some pork on the pit also.  B&P


That thing still got the leash on it...:slimer:


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> So *who's showing up Friday?* I will be there between noon and 1:00 at the spot you suggested Jeff.


I might try and show up for a little while. :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not gunna make it Myself but has anyone heard from Crappieman and TXGODDESS?


We plan on being there sometime Saturday.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> We plan on being there sometime Saturday.


Will Crappieman be alive or chopped up and frozen in little pieces?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Will Crappieman be alive or chopped up and frozen in little pieces?


Depends on how he acts between now and then. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I'll be there around noon Friday and can only stay until 9:00 am Saturday. Plan on oputting out the big rods. I have a yak and light setup too. Bring some gear and lets get some big pulls!!!


I sold all my gear for the beach... I hate Surf Fishin (well not fishing in the surf in actuality, but all the sticky water and sand....) Kinda sucks though seeing how I gotta poor boy it all again... Ohhh the joys of having teenagers and a wife that can't work...:headknock

I'll try to make it down there.. If not give me a call on your way home or whatever.. Or on your way down.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Shaddy -*

Were in for Friday! Call me if you need anything. Don't know what time we will be there though! Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Kim


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Sure will be great to see you and Ed again!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny said:


> I sold all my gear for the beach... I hate Surf Fishin (well not fishing in the surf in actuality, but all the sticky water and sand....) Kinda sucks though seeing how I gotta poor boy it all again... Ohhh the joys of having teenagers and a wife that can't work...:headknock
> 
> I'll try to make it down there.. If not give me a call on your way home or whatever.. Or on your way down.


Bring your waders and a trout rod and I'll supply the tackle and we'll hit it up tomorrow evening!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a beer date with an old friend and then have to go to my Aunts house for her birthday tomorrow..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

trodery said:


> Will Crappieman be alive or chopped up and frozen in little pieces?


Do not eat the chile unless you can confirm Jason's status. She is 3/4 demonic, just sayin, run Jason , run. rs


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Do not eat the chile unless you can confirm Jason's status. She is 3/4 demonic, just sayin, run Jason , run. rs


Jason has survived 5 years of living with me. I don't understand why yall are so concerned with his well-being now. Maybe seeing him saturday will ease some of your fears. :-D


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I was planning on being there Saturday, but I forgot that I agreed to kid-sit while my wife throws a Pampered Chef party...maybe next go-round.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I was planning on being there Saturday, but I forgot that I agreed to kid-sit while my wife throws a Pampered Chef party...maybe next go-round.


Bring the kid...we won't corrupt the children!:rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I was planning on being there Saturday, but I forgot that I agreed to kid-sit while my wife throws a Pampered Chef party...maybe next go-round.


Pampered Chef Party---not going there--get the kid a babysitter and ice down some wine, call me if you need backup.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Jason has survived 5 years of living with me. I don't understand why yall are so concerned with his well-being now. Maybe seeing him saturday will ease some of your fears. :-D


I saw him at the last party and he disappeared, only to re-appear with a Starbucks Latte, I only report the obvious. rs


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Got other people's kids coming too...got to keep them all entertained and quiet in the back part of the house. It's only a couple of hours...just press "play" on the dvd player...


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I saw him at the last party and he disappeared, only to re-appear with a Starbucks Latte, I only report the obvious. rs


I am sure I will have my Star
bucks Latte with me this time too. You know it is going to be cool weather and I am going to need some thing to drink to keep me warm.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am sure I will have my Star
> bucks Latte with me this time too. You know it is going to be cool weather and I am going to need some thing to drink to keep me warm.


Makers or Weller? rs


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Makers or Weller? rs


I may have some makers with me.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Coach*

I will be good to see you again too! Hated to miss the last one but couldn't be helped!

Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FlatOutFishin and myself will be there around noon tomorrow.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

So will I.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

wife and I will be down friday


james


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> I was planning on being there Saturday, but* I forgot that I agreed to kid-sit* while my wife throws a Pampered Chef party...maybe next go-round.


short text.....wife said *no......*


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Got other people's kids coming too...got to keep them all entertained and quiet in the back part of the house. It's only a couple of hours...just press "play" on the dvd player...


Field Trip!!! it will be educational for them.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Hey 2coolers, I have noticed on the last 2 nights the high tide has been extremely high. If you are planning on camping at the gathering, find a high place on the beach to set up. Look for the high tide line ( debris ), quite possibly it could be close to the dunes. Campers put boards under your wheels ( 2X8, 2X10 2X12 or 3/4 in plywood pieces ). Have a good time ya'll.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be driving myself that way after the Tournament... Anyone coming through Galveston is welcome to stop for a beer or two and watch the weigh-in over at Avery's Bayside Cafe in Sea Isle.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

We're outta here!! Hope to see ya'll down there!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

007 said:


> We're outta here!! Hope to see ya'll down there!


Go catch me some bait to use tomorrow!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Southbound 45! See yall on Island time!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, it's a beautiful weekend in store! Me, WT427, FlatOutFishin, and 007 are already here and a few more on the way. Look for us exactly halfway between Access #5 and #6, halfway between the cell tower and the condos, right where we were last time. Looks nice down here!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ShadMan said:


> Man, it's a beautiful weekend in store! Me, WT427, FlatOutFishin, and 007 are already here and a few more on the way. Look for us exactly halfway between Access #5 and #6, halfway between the cell tower and the condos, right where we were last time. Looks nice down here!


I bet that 007 is already all 007'd up :rotfl:

I may drive down there tonight and harass yall!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

We will be there around noon tomorrow.......Working tonight......If you find out you need anything down there let me know and I'll bring it with me......


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Yall have a wonderful time!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Got a few gallons of Chicken & Sausage Gumbo cooking up now. We'll be down somewhere around lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Got EZ ED and Cornhusker here now, and a few others on the way.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am sure I will have my Star
> bucks Latte with me this time too. You know it is going to be cool weather and I am going to need some thing to drink to keep me warm.


To keep you warm or to put up wiff Goddess? You would bring MM this time!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

be over there around noonish tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Got a few gallons of Chicken & Sausage Gumbo cooking up now. We'll be down somewhere around lunchtime tomorrow.


Now I have to show up around noon too.:rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> To keep you warm or to put up wiff Goddess? You would bring MM this time!!!


LOL both and I had a bottle with your name on it but if you are not coming I guess I will have to drink it too.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> To keep you warm or to put up wiff Goddess? You would bring MM this time!!!


Your loss, my gain.:slimer: rs


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Now I have to show up around noon too.:rotfl:


Just found out Momma has some stuff going on late morning/early afternoon so it'll be closer to 3-3:30 by the time we get there.

Hey Bobby, if ya got any bigger hunks of that hackberry you can spare I'd really like to get a hunk or 2 from ya. Midi size, not GB huge. Thanks.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Goddess I am bringing your equivalent tomorrow. be prepared! Miss Marilyn is coming!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Just posted up the Snack food preview for tomorrow on another thread. Hope your mouth is watering. B&P


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

trodery said:


> Goddess I am bringing your equivalent tomorrow. be prepared! Miss Marilyn is coming!


in case summa ya'll are wondering how such a lovely lady ended up with the likes of ol' trodery - I have it on good authority that she lost a bet.

:slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> Goddess I am bringing your equivalent tomorrow. be prepared! Miss Marilyn is coming!


I will be glad to meet the woman who puts up with you!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I will be glad to meet the woman who puts up with you!


There r many that put up with me!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Let me know if more firewood is needed, I feel a fridged tint in the air, I only report the obvious. rs


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> Goddess I am bringing your equivalent tomorrow. be prepared! Miss Marilyn is coming!


Terry,
First time for us, hope to meet 1 of Santa Fe bros. 4 rod holders, cast net, bait bucket, horse shoes, washers....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

exactly what color is a "fridged tint?"


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> in case summa ya'll are wondering how such a lovely lady ended up with the likes of ol' trodery - I have it on good authority that she lost a bet.
> 
> :slimer:


Hey Monkeyboy, you gonna be there?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> exactly what color is a "fridged tint?"


Kind of like an ebony freeze. rs


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Chazz1007 said:


> Terry,
> First time for us, hope to meet 1 of Santa Fe bros. 4 rod holders, cast net, bait bucket, horse shoes, washers....


I am bringing some rod & reels and Crappieman is bringing some bait! We will meet up tomorrow! I am even bringin a propane heater and some blankets for the girls!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Brew said:


> Hey Monkeyboy, you gonna be there?


I was going to leave at lunch today and stay tonight - but that fell through.

so no.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Who's bring the tunes? My better half is listing to Eddie Rabbit greatest hits.. (passed in 89)


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Chazz1007 said:


> Who's bring the tunes? My better half is listing to Eddie Rabbit greatest hits.. (passed in 89)


What?? I need to check your status, tell her the reddies are back.:biggrin: rs


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I gotz some tunes in da Pimp Juice Jeep but that don't mean anybody would like it!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

trodery said:


> I am bringing some rod & reels and Crappieman is bringing some bait! We will meet up tomorrow! I am even bringin a propane heater and some blankets for the girls!


Are yall ruff'in in a tent, (we are).? We have the tent condo for 2 no else


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Pup tent baby. rs.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I had full plans to be at this one! Monte called and said he had the yaks on the truck and a 007 in tow. Hope ya'll have a great time and drink one for me. :cheers: Was supposed to be off the Turnaround this past Wednesday night, only to come in and be told I have about five more nights of this ****. Seems I was on a T/A during the last beach gathering. I would say maybe next year but the gathering's just don't seem to work with my schedule!  Tell the gang I said "High".


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yes, bring lots of firewood and beer! We went through all of both tonight.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Margaritas are mixed - ETA Sat 9pm?

A few gallons might not go too far, but a start.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

ETA 9 PM?! WTH...Ya'll can do there that. B&P


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> Margaritas are mixed - ETA Sat 9pm?
> 
> A few gallons might not go too far, but a start.


Is that for breakfast???







We should be there around 11:00, bringing some old pecan to burn. Got the big guns going but no yak. See ya'll there.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> ETA 9 PM?! WTH...Ya'll can do there that. B&P


sad2sm

Originally --- I gots to work today. Otherwise would be there now.

Now --  Always a hink in plans. Wife spent last night throwing up, and alternating fever with chills. We'll see how she feels through the day.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Be headed that way shortly. Wife's gotta get her make-up(????) right.
I'll never understand.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

We're out...me and the little one are both under the weather and we don't want to share "our weather" with you folks.

Darlene


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry about the wifey TXwhtlHNTR I know she'd want to come down. B&P's ETA is appx 90min. Gotta stop at the office and pick up a little ice. Time to nut up or shut up! B&P


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Hope to be on the road about noon. Momma whipped up some smoked salmon dip to add to the menu. See Y'all in a bit.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Pictures*

*How about some pictures of the beach and anything you caught- plus showing the*
*most handsome and most dirty.*

*Have lots of fun. jrw*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jrw said:


> *How about some pictures of the beach and anything you caught- plus showing the*
> *most handsome and most dirty.*
> 
> *Have lots of fun. jrw*


Most dirty .....even without pics i can tell ya it will be 007 hands down !:smile:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We will be headed that way shortly!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> We will be headed that way shortly!


 Got yer drunk arse message on my phone this mornin-AL Coholic .....!:cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

This is BY FAR he best weather we've ever had for a gathering. Nicest day I've seen in a decade.  Got a pretty good crowd here right now, so come on down! Heck, even Bobby is here.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> This is BY FAR he best weather we've ever had for a gathering. Nicest day I've seen in a decade.  Got a pretty good crowd here right now, so come on down! Heck, even Bobby is here.


 Jeff, Any kids out there? I gotta "CREW" of bored teens that are making me crazy. Ages 11 - 16 or so. Thought I might bring um. H/U


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Yes, bring lots of firewood and beer! We went through all of both tonight.


You sure do drink a lot!:cheers:
Enjoyed it last night, wish I was there now instead of at work.sad_smiles


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Got a load of wood in the back of my truck and an icechest full of beer. Stopped at the house after work to pick up a few things and thought I would check on the football scores before leaving. Well two good games are fixing to start and I do have to get up early so I won't be making the drive. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Dang it! Missed another one. hwell: Gota pay the bills. sad_smiles


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wish i could have made it. Im not too far away though. Only about 20 miles off the beach.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*On the beach*

Some Saturday after noon pics.
Caught about 1/2 # of plastic and 30# of seaweed. 
Left there after 4 with 2 exhausted dogs.
Going back tomorrow morning to hopefully catch some fish.

Had to ride on the trailer, can't blend in with that jeep.








B&P's hors d'ouvre stand








Who's gonna fall asleep first?








West view








East view


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I reckonize that fire pit! :work:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got to meet some good new folks today and got to meet some old friends too. Had a great time. Brew the Gumbo was excellent. I have a bunch of pictures to resize. I got to figure out how to get the naked ones separate from the others.:spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I got to meet some good new folks today and got to meet some old friends too. Had a great time. Brew the Gumbo was excellent. I have a bunch of pictures to resize. I got to figure out how to get the naked ones separate from the others.:spineyes::spineyes:


 I knew I should have gone!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Was anyone staying the night down there tonight?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bretticu$ said:


> Was anyone staying the night down there tonight?


Yes several of them are. Got a big bon fire going too.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I may head down there later tonight or early in the A.M.

If you see my OAV (Oceanic Assault Vehicle) say hello!!!! lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> I knew I should have gone!


I heard it was Bobby naked...LOL You sure you want to see that???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok got them resized.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Page 2


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Page 3


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

page 4


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Well at least my ice chest got to stay there!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good friends........good food.......thanks everyone.....met several people I have wanted to meet and saw some old friends....2cool.....


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Really nice afternoon. Great to meet everyone and to see old friends. Good food, good beverages and great company.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Few more........


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lots of familiar faces... sorry we couldn't make it 

That sheik dude looks like one of Obama's bodyguards


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

From the food to the firewood, from the 2Cool canines to guitars live, thank you to Everyone for your 2Cool hospitality! What a wonderful day of smiles and laughter!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I sure hate that I missed it. I was tied up with the kiddos. Love you guys. You know who you are.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that was fun. it was good to see everyone again and meet a few new faces. what a gorgeous day, too.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

It was nice seeing everyone and the food was good.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES!!!

It was great to meet you guys that I had not met before and it was a pleasure seeing you folks that we have not seen in a while.

I've never had a bad time at a 2cool gathering! We really should do them more often...maybe once a month or something!

I did not take a lot of pictures but I'll post up some in a little bit.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

It was good to meet everyone, good times and good people. I finished off the day with a quick gigging trip with JimD. We worked the lagoon around the old KOA at San Luis Pass, conditions were not the best, but we got 3 to about 17".


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

It was fun even the wife enjoyed it. We left and went to Casey's and ate and stopped of at the music festival in Texas City and saw Jerry Jeff Walker. All in all a good day.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TX-FisherDude









From left to right... My wife Marilyn (Honya's Mom), Chazz007's fiance Tina, Ann (tx-Fisherdude's wife)









KASH- (Kim)









Me









TXGoddess and my wife...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bevo & Pevo



























Left to Right... Shadman and Megabite. The 3rd guy is not a forum member and I can't remember his name.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a great time. Pretty good waitress, excellent food, and beautiful weather. Nice meeting the ones I've never met and good seeing the ones I already know... even Bobby. 

Should do this more often.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Had a great time. Pretty good waitress, excellent food, and beautiful weather. Nice meeting the ones I've never met and good seeing the ones I already know... even Bobby.
> 
> Should do this more often.


Was good seeing you and the crappieman. I am glad you got your clothes back on before all those kids showed up.:wink: I deleted all those other pictures:redface:.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> Was good seeing you and the crappieman. I am glad you got your clothes back on before all those kids showed up.:wink: I deleted all those other pictures:redface:.


Shhhhh! What happens at the beach, stays at the beach.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Shhhhh! What happens at the beach, stays at the beach.


Sorry!!!! CRS remember?:rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Couple of pics. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

And whoever has my hat................. rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

trodery said:


> Bevo & Pevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-Rod as is wiff thuh rest of US You Married UP! great pics buddy thanks fer sharin! :cheers:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Momma & I had a great time. Weather couldn't have been any better. Saw some old friend, met some new ones. Enjoyed it Y'all.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

That was a hoot







.... Tina and Chuck (FIREBUG) just want to say we had a great time. I'll post some Pics. Just have to clean everything first. Texans 21 ,Sf 7.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

looks like a good time


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Pictures of a good time*

Those of you that where not there, missed some awsome cooking by P & D, and great time. Oh, the shark was not part of the meal. It got to live another day.


----------



## CH77015 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like everyone had a great time, Mike and I were stuck at home with a sick Grandbaby.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I survived Shadman's school of self defense...barely. Most definitely a good time. OK-TxGoddess, I knew you couldn't leave it alone. For those of you who need a seminar in washers, just let crappieman and B&P put on a clinic for ya. Left the beach at 5:30 this morning came home slept 3 hrs and went to Rockport and picked up 16' catarman. Hardcore...or stupid. B&P 

I'm going to bed RFN ya'll can have it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I survived Shadman's school of self defense...barely. Most definitely a good time. OK-TxGoddess, I knew you couldn't leave it alone. For those of you who need a seminar in washers, just let crappieman and B&P put on a clinic for ya. Left the beach at 5:30 this morning came home slept 3 hrs and went to Rockport and picked up 16' catarman. Hardcore...or stupid. B&P
> 
> I'm going to bed RFN ya'll can have it.


Man it was a fun time, got there late cause of work, but enjoyed everyone's company. rs


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Had a great time in my short visits early in the morning and again just before sunset. It was great to see some folks I hadn't seen in a couple of years and it was great to meet a few new people too. Glad y'all enjoyed the firewood. I'm happy I don't have to unload the truck of debris today. Wish I could have stayed longer last night, but somebody was cranky and needed a nap.  Thanks for the great eats B&P. 

By the way, need to put out an APB on Monte's (FlatOutFishin') big blue cooler. He's had it for too long to lose it now.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Man it was a fun time, got there late cause of work, but enjoyed everyone's company. rs


I was there twice and you still missed me.

It was great putting some faces to names and seeing some of my older friends on here again. FlatoutFishing and myself met Shadman and Cartman there on Friday at 1:30 and set up camp. We drank and hunted firewood for a few hours and got the party started. Stayed up til about 4:15 and woke up at 7:00 and fished for about an hour and a half until CoachLaw showed up and it was time to leave and work on the fish camp. Got there around 4:30 Saturday pm and stayed as long as we could until it was night-night time for me, so we had to leave at about 7:30.

I'll catch the rest of you on the next one........had a good time ya'll!!









PS........it's great to see no pics of me!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> By the way, need to put out an APB on Monte's (FlatOutFishin') big blue cooler. He's had it for too long to lose it now.


 RIP big blue!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> OK-TxGoddess, I knew you couldn't leave it alone.


I didn't mention any names... but you'd get better tips if you shaved your legs.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> RIP big blue!


Don't worry Monte, somebody's got her and they will post up. I once lost a chair at a gathering and at the next one I saw Shadman pulling it out of his RV. I said, "MINE!" 

007 has the cube.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> For those of you who need a seminar in washers, just let crappieman and B&P put on a clinic for ya.


I am going to practice up a little bit and I will be ready to play some washers at the next one.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Don't worry Monte, somebody's got her and they will post up. I once lost a chair at a gathering and at the next one I saw Shadman pulling it out of his RV. I said, "MINE!"
> 
> 007 has the cube.


RIP the cube! LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am going to practice up a little bit and I will be ready to play some washers at the next one.


I was so relieved to see pictures of you, crappieman! I was beginnin' ta worry.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

007 said:


> I was there twice and you still missed me.
> 
> It was great putting some faces to names and seeing some of my older friends on here again. FlatoutFishing and myself met Shadman and Cartman there on Friday at 1:30 and set up camp. We drank and hunted firewood for a few hours and got the party started. Stayed up til about 4:15 and woke up at 7:00 and fished for about an hour and a half until CoachLaw showed up and it was time to leave and work on the fish camp. Got there around 4:30 Saturday pm and stayed as long as we could until it was night-night time for me, so we had to leave at about 7:30.
> 
> ...


Got there late bro, saw the lights at the camp shining while driving down Bluewater, my walking on water skills are a little suspect right now or I would have came and seen ya'll. Whitetail Hunter did have one big batch of ritas in the cooler, was kinda like a magnet, if you know what I mean.:smile: rs


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I was so relieved to see pictures of you, crappieman! I was beginnin' ta worry.


LOL I am ok down here she has been keeping me locked up for a few weeks but she let me out to go to the beach.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> LOL I am ok down here she has been keeping me locked up for a few weeks but she let me out to go to the beach.


 And she was smiling, did she have insight on the Texans==push today. rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> LOL I am ok down here she has been keeping me locked up for a few weeks but she let me out to go to the beach.


Catchy and I have been makin' bets on whether or not she hadya locked up or put up. And where and how you'd finally show up.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a great time. Great to meet so many new people. Thanks Shadman for all the hard work putting this together and thanks everyone for all the great eats! Let's plan another outing soon!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I didn't mention any names... but you'd get better tips if you shaved your legs.


:smile:

Shoot, I didn't even notice the unshaved legs. I probably shouldn't mention, or talk about what, but *darn* - BP was giving out the best ever. :biggrin: Thanks Danny (I'll remember Cotton).



slopoke said:


> Catchy and I have been makin' bets on whether or not she hadya *locked up or put up*. And where and how you'd finally show up.


SheWhoFeeds says you forgot chopped up. :help:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

FlatoutFishin said:


> RIP big blue!


Shaddy has it!

It was great to see everyone. The beer and food flowed like nothing i've seen in quite a while! It was a blast! I can't wait til next time!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*A side trip during the gathering*

Here's Cartman on a side trip out to the Ghost Camp on Saturday morning with me and 007. Thanks for the help busting the place up. Thought the pic of you fishin' with the sailboat behind you was pretty cool. - Sandy


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Fair Warning: i'll be at the next one ! :cheers: ? Jessetx show up??????


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Shaddy has it!
> 
> It was great to see everyone. The beer and food flowed like nothing i've seen in quite a while! It was a blast! I can't wait til next time!


Friday was a blast partayin with yall...Saturday night at work wasn't so much!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Enjoyed it ya'll! B&P thanks for the munchies and the Zima Pevo!!

Jr. sure was mad we couldn't of stayed the night with all ya'll.. next time, I'm packin' the tent for sure!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Fair Warning: i'll be at the next one ! :cheers: ? Jessetx show up??????


LOL


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Great gathering! Good seeing everybody again and meeting new friends!
Left the pics on the camera at home. :headknock


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> jessetx show up??????


don't think so. i didn't see him if he did.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nice to see everyone. I can't wait for the next one. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Jessetx show up??????





mastercylinder said:


> don't think so. i didn't see him if he did.


you mean the queef.. err.. queen didn't show up?

looks like a heckuva weekend party... good job.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> nice to see everyone. I can't wait for the next one. :cheers:


They didn't make ya wash tha dishes, Gilley? :slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> you mean the queef.. err.. queen didn't show up?
> 
> looks like a heckuva weekend party... good job.


 where were you, rolexboy?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> nice to see everyone. I can't wait for the next one. :cheers:


Were you there?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> Were you there?


i didn't see gilbert, either.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i didn't see gilbert, either.


Jeeze, were you that goofy sum beech passin out the personalized name tags??????


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I survived Shadman's school of self defense...barely. Most definitely a good time. OK-TxGoddess, I knew you couldn't leave it alone. For those of you who need a seminar in washers, just let crappieman and B&P put on a clinic for ya. Left the beach at 5:30 this morning came home slept 3 hrs and went to Rockport and picked up 16' catarman. Hardcore...or stupid. B&P
> 
> I'm going to bed RFN ya'll can have it.


Me and pistol will go toe to toe washers with you and your best bud, set it up!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> I survived Shadman's school of self defense...barely.


LOL...I am still sore. 

Had a terrific time, as always! Unbelievable weather, great folks, and great food. It simply doesn't get any better. It was good to see everyone again, and meet some new friends as well. :cheers:

Monte - I have your cooler. I'll get it back to you ASAP. I talked (aka forced) 007 to leave it because it had about 40 beers in it and we had nowhere else to put them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Fair Warning: i'll be at the next one ! :cheers: ? Jessetx show up??????


Yea right! When pigs fly.:biggrin:

Maybe you and Gary will both show at the same time.:biggrin:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> nice to see everyone. I can't wait for the next one. :cheers:


 I seen him.:ac550:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> LOL...I am still sore.
> 
> Had a terrific time, as always! Unbelievable weather, great folks, and great food. It simply doesn't get any better. It was good to see everyone again, and meet some new friends as well. :cheers:
> 
> Monte - I have your cooler. I'll get it back to you ASAP. I talked (aka forced) 007 to leave it because it had about 40 beers in it and we had nowhere else to put them.


 How long did it take Mike to empty the 40 beers??:cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Yea right! When pigs fly.:biggrin:
> 
> Maybe you and Gary will both show at the same time.:biggrin:


I think Gary was waiting at the Whataburger.........


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Titus Bass said:


> I think Gary was waiting at the Whataburger.........


Barbara said to tell your other half that she really enjoyed talking to her.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Titus Bass said:


> I think Gary was waiting at the Whataburger.........


Haven't you heard? Taco Bell is THE place to meet up for interwebz brawlz.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> Haven't you heard? Taco Bell is THE place to meet up for interwebz brawlz.


Taco Bell= Mexican telephone company:smile:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

black taco.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I thought that it was changed to Walmart.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I thought that it was changed to Walmart.


Thats only if you're meeting Mont. Parking lot has more room.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> nice to see everyone. I can't wait for the next one. :cheers:


 Pinche Bogart...puro mentidas...U wont even drive 15 miles for lunch, much less all the way to the beach :an6:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FREON said:


> Pinche Bogart...puro mentidas...U wont even drive 15 miles for lunch, much less all the way to the beach :an6:


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Monte - I have your cooler. I'll get it back to you ASAP. I talked (aka forced) 007 to leave it because it had about 40 beers in it and we had nowhere else to put them.


40? What'd that last till...after breakfast! No problem Jeff...hang on to it, I believe its in good hands. Still trying to figure out where it all went Friday night!!!:cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think the majority of it ended up in the black tank of my trailer.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what - ya'll can't pee outside like normal men?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Day late and a dollar short! I had a great time and wish I could have stayed longer. Had to leave around 1600 and missed the fire and guitar pickin'. Would have liked to have seen Megabite as it has been quite a while since the last time.

I have some lame pics that I'll post soon. I am aggravated with myself that I don't have a good pic of MC's hat/coif!

Jeff, when is the next date? I figure a good cold arse weekend in January would fit the bill!

Tom


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to come talk to ya, Tom. See ya at the next one, bud!


----------



## Harleymedic1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dang, hate I missed it.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> I had a great time. Great to meet so many new people. Thanks Shadman for all the hard work putting this together and thanks everyone for all the great eats! Let's plan another outing soon!


RT,

It was great meeting and talking with you. I did not realize just how much of a "newbie" you are!  lol

Looking forward to seeing you at future gatherings.

GY


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I didn't get a chance to come talk to ya, Tom. See ya at the next one, bud!


Randall,

Got me a new 1979 Takamine F-349 to replace the one I gave up at the fun' raiser! All I have to do is relearn the picking thing! I'll be there for a little playin' time.

Tom


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Galveston Yankee said:


> RT,
> 
> It was great meeting and talking with you. I did not realize just how much of a "newbie" you are! lol
> 
> ...


Right back at you! Looking forward to next time!
RT:dance:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*Pics*

A few more late pics


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good times, good times


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Shadman is da man!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Good pics Megabite!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who had the parasail? someone from 2Cool?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Some dude kept buzzing us. Not sure.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There was about 20 of them down by the pass.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd like to try one out.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> There was about 20 of them down by the pass.


Bobby...Marilyn and I counted about 80! They were just getting airborne when we were coming through that area.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I guess it was a good day to be in the air. There was a HUGE skydiving meet in Rosharon that day as well. Had to stop and check it out for awhile.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Bobby...Marilyn and I counted about 80! They were just getting airborne when we were coming through that area.


We left before you did so must have been a lot more show up.

Sure looks like fun.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh! Beautiful weather, good food, great friends!

Bummer, I can't believe I missed out, especially missed getting all those HUGS! Well, it's my own fault for being away from the board for so long. I sure want to be there for the bonfire next time.

I'll try not to be such a stranger here in the future. 

Mrs. B


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Nice bunch of man pics there. They'll look great in your man cave.

Biggie


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Maybe one day you'll actually bother to show up at one. Naaaa Doubt it.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Naybe one day you'll actually bother to show up at one. Naaaaa doubt it


There you go stuttering agian. Take an asprin you'll stop shakin! LOL

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pictures Mega! Wished I could of made it down. Maybe next time.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd like to try one out.


There is a club that meets at the Wharton County Airport. You can get certified in about two weekends. A guy I used to work with used to take off from the fairways on the Celanese golf course... to the annoyance of more than a few golfers...:slimer:


----------

